# Massey Ferguson 165 Multipower



## Brad1951 (Dec 30, 2019)

I just got a Massey Ferguson 165. I think it has multipower. On the bottom left side of the dash is a lever and the previous owner wired in at the lowest spot. I have never used Multipower before but the motor does not slow the tractor down. Does anyone know if it is risky to unwire this after many years. If I put it up high, I would have engine braking if I understand it correctly. The farm I will use it on does have a few hills. Any recommendations? 
I will mainly use it for mowing roadsides and edges of fields. I have a 3 series John Deere and an 8N but like this because the frame is wider when mowiing around ditches. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Brad1951 (Dec 30, 2019)

What would I need to do to check to see if the high on the multipower is able to be used without creating a problem since it has been in low for a long time with no lubrication on the high?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I'd start by cutting the wire, driving the tractor, shifting the linkage to high, and see what happens. Be aware that with the valve in high range you may suddenly find fresh oil leaking from the bell housing. Not a given but possible.


----------



## Brad1951 (Dec 30, 2019)

Is there any danger to the front bearing that I read about that does not get lubed in low? This tractor has not been in High in years. I don't want to create a bigger problem.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Danger? If it's been in low for years, the damage is done. What's another ten minutes just to see what high range does? Assuming it doesn't or it wouldn't have been tied down. 

Your options at this point are somewhat limited. Run it as is until something gets worse. Tear it down and fix it. Get rid of the tractor and let someone else worry about it. 

Your tractor, your money, your choice.


----------

